# Cable routing for Atom drum on Peugeot tandem



## Cupples (18 Aug 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm rebuilding a1980's Peugeot Grand Touring tandem which I've had sandblasted and painted, but I can't quite get the cable routing for the Atom drum brake correct - it's routed down the downtube, along the bottom, then via a cable stop under the rear bottom bracket shell, with a length of cable outer to the cable stop attached to the mounting bracket of the brake which bolts to the frame. But the cable outer rubs on the rear wheel. I could ziptie the outer to the non drive side chainstay, but that seems a bit rubbish. Could someone advise, or send a photo of what the original configuration was please?
Andrew


----------



## I like Skol (21 Aug 2020)

Just looked at mine and it seems cable ties are the best option (in an appropriate colour, don't know why I used one black and one white?). I guess originally there would have been some spring clips that were common on bikes in the era and before.


----------

